# Harbor Freight Spoof



## baja traveler (Sep 28, 2012)

146370017.jpg



__ baja traveler
__ Sep 29, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

That's Awesome!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is too funny. I have to admit that I do sometimes go to HF, but only to buy a tool that I'll likely only need once. Odds are, that's about how long it'll last.


----------



## thomas phillips (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL Those were way funny!!


----------

